# Anyone have any intentions of doing any drivetrain mods to their Diesel Cruze?



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm still eagerly awaiting for the Cruze D I ordered for my wife to arrive. It seems I was the first to order but will be the last to arrive!

Anyways, I am a serial modifier and I tinker w/ all of internal combustion engines but w/ this being my wife's car any additional noise or trouble of any kind is unacceptable to her. So my Cruze-D will probably remain pretty stock.

But I'm eager to see what others decide to too. Anyone thinking they are going to tinker? What do you have in mind?

I have to admit if they wrote a program that significantly improved mpg and power I'd probably have to buy it.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm planning to lease mine. So it will be stock at least at first. But if I like it enough I might buy it out and the end of the lease. I don't drive a lot of miles these days (maybe 8,000 per year) since I commute by transit. At that point I'd definitely think about tweaking it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The only modification on my diesel is tinted windows, it really doesn't need anything else.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Aussie, I appreciate that you are such a proponent of diesel BUT you have an entirely different engine mostly devoid of DEF tanks, DPFs, and SCRs correct? Really an entirely different beast if you work in the diesel industry (as I do) and understand the effects these components have on the operational efficiency as well as overall economy of a modern diesel. Increases in power, while nice, is secondary to me.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> Aussie, I appreciate that you are such a proponent of diesel BUT you have an entirely different engine mostly devoid of DEF tanks, DPFs, and SCRs correct? Really an entirely different beast if you work in the diesel industry (as I do) and understand the effects these components have on the operational efficiency as well as overall economy of a modern diesel. Increases in power, while nice, is secondary to me.


The diesel in the Aussie Cruze meets Euro IV emission standard and has a self cleaning Particulate filter that is claimed to last the life of the car. We have used some kind of emission equipment on our cars since the mid sixties, every new model gets a little more. This is in a country as big as the main part of the US and yet has a population of only 23 million. Apart from the cities it seems a bit over the top to me?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The diesel in the Aussie Cruze meets Euro IV emission standard and has a self cleaning Particulate filter that is claimed to last the life of the car. We have used some kind of emission equipment on our cars since the mid sixties, every new model gets a little more. This is in a country as big as the main part of the US and yet has a population of only 23 million. Apart from the cities it seems a bit over the top to me?


I haveta say that since urea injection became a requirement on tractor trailers/buses, I love that the air doesn't smell like diesel exhaust on highways or at bus stops. 

I remember riding school buses - the old Chevy 350 diesels that coughed out huge clouds of black (and sometimes blue) smoke - where the diesel smell used to make me sick going out to the parking lot where they were all idling. I ride a commuter bus every morning, and aside from the intense vibration and noise from the back of it, there is no smell whatsoever.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

We have the same requirements here on larger vehicles, small engines like the Cruze have found a way to be clean and not give off that diesel smell without Urea. I am sure that will change in the future, but for now at least I can carry a real spare tyre which is important to me even though I hope it never gets used. I was looking at a Holden website and in it they said that part of the service was to see if the repair kit was out of date. You have to change it even if unused. Glad I got a spare instead.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Aussie said:


> The only modification on my diesel is tinted windows, it really doesn't need anything else.


Needs.......tune!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Needs.......tune!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> Needs.......tune!


I was told by the Holden Salesman that he knew where I could get a "chip and tune" which would lift the engine from 120kw to 160kw for a reasonable price, but I wondered what this would do to my auto and warranty so I was not really interested.


----------

